# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Mountainbike Enduro

## Biker1983

Hallo, ich möchte mit dem MTB Enduro fahren anfangen weiß aber nicht auf was man so alles achten sollte usw.
Grundsätzlich möchte ich Touren fahren aber schon Singletrails vollgas heizen; hi und da mal a Downhillstrecke runterdonnern (Schladming, Semmering, Leogang, Maribor usw.) das i da Abstriche machen muss ist mir klar (bei hohen Drops z.B.)

Ich möchte auf keinen Fall ein Trek oder auch ein Specialized, weil Specialized bin ich die letzten Jahre gefahren beim downhillen und Trek ist überteuert.
Hab mir gestern a Cupe Stereo Race angeschaut mit 150mm Federweg vorn und hinten absenkbar auf 120mm.
Das find ich ja schon mal recht gut, vorallem die einzelnen Parts sind relativ in Ordnung weil ich keine Komponenten Mischung (XT + Sram + usw.) gebrauchen kann weil so ein Durcheinander nicht viel bringt außer manchmal Ärger.

Wenn i das Cube mal hernehme das hat allerdings hat nur 32mm Tauchrohre und ich weiß net ob das zu wenig stabil jetzt ist wenn ich mal viel Singletrail´s heize ? Das Fritzz kommt mir schon mehr wie ein leichter Freerider vor, hat zwar 35 oda 36mm Tauchrohre aber is weniger für lange ausgedehnte (!) Touren geeignet oda was meint ihr?

Bergamont werd i mir demnächst a amol anschaugn weiß aber gar net was es da für gute Enduro´s gibt.
Also i will mi net auf Cube oda Bergamont versteifen aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir paar Tips geben auf was man in meinem Fall achten sollte, welche Enduro Bikes für mich da ideal wären usw. Preislich glaub ich bin ich mit maximal 3.500,- sicher gut dabei mehr will i da net ausgeben das ist auch glaub ich nicht nötig.

Hoffe auf eure Unterstützung!
Liebe Grüsse aus Kärnten
Herbert

----------


## cryion

Guck dir mal das Transition Covert oder vl auch das Banshee Rune an. 

vimeo.com/19855587

Über die Dicke der Standrohre hab ich mir bis jetzt noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Wennst ne 160er Gabel der üblichen Hersteller nimmst, dann würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen was das Trails-Heizen anbelangt.

Den ganz perfekten Mix aus Up- und Downhill wirds ws nicht geben, bissl Abstriche beim einen wirst wahrscheinlich immer machen müssen, wenn das Andere besser funktionieren soll.
Aber die typischen Enduro sind sicher ne gute Anlaufstelle wennst damit nicht grad ne Alpenüberquerung planst. Aber selbst das geht wahrscheinlich wennst ned so ne Mickey-Maus-Kondition hast wie ich  :Wink: 

Edit: Ab und zu mal Bikepark mitnehmen is ok, aber auf Dauer vl eher abzuraten davon. Kommt natürlich auch wieder drauf an was du unter "Runterdonnern" verstehst..
Und: 3500 reichen locker  :Wink:

----------


## BikeDJ

Hi ich habe mir ne Enduro bestellt am Freitag fahre ich zu Laden.
Ich habe mir ein Rotwild edition bestellt es kostet ca 7000€.
Ich Teste das Bike in Winterberg dan sag ich dir ob eine Enduro gut ist.
 :Smile:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Schau dir das YT Noton an. Wenn man der FREERIDE trauen kann, wär das optimal für dich und dir würd ein Haufen Geld erspart bleiben.

----------


## BikeDJ

Hast du was gegen das Rotwild edition vergleich mal die werte mit den  YT Noton!!!! :Box:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Das nicht, aber wer kauft ein Bike für 7000€?
Da kriegst das YT 3-mal.

----------


## BikeDJ

ICH!
OK es ist teuer aber es hat auch SEHR GUTE werte

----------


## cryion

wär nice wennst mal a ruh gibst mit deinem rotwild... brauchst ned in jedem thread verkünden dass du des teil um 7000 gekauft hast...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Biker1983

@ BikeDJ Hmmm....naja i werd ma sicher net a Enduro um 7000,- kaufen mit so einem Geld kannst dir gleich an Downhiller kaufen. 7000,- ist DEFINITIV a bissi heavy für a Enduro. Aber muast ja du wissen was du mit deinem Geld anstellst.

----------


## Biker1983

> Schau dir das YT Noton an. Wenn man der FREERIDE trauen kann, wär das optimal für dich und dir würd ein Haufen Geld erspart bleiben.


danke aber sorry des Bike geht in Richtung Freeride, wer fährt mit 170mm Federweg den Berg hoch....bissi unrealistisch

----------


## q_FTS_p

> danke aber sorry des Bike geht in Richtung Freeride, wer fährt mit 170mm Federweg den Berg hoch....bissi unrealistisch


Es geht zwar richtung Freeride, jedoch brauchst eh was ordentliches, wennst Schladming heizen willst. Deswegen hab ich das vorgeschlagen, weils im DH (lt. FREERIDE) eine gute Figur macht.
Dass man damit keine Alpenüberquerung so ohne weiteres macht stimmt schon, aber den Berg kommt man damit schon hoch.

----------


## Biker1983

jo schon q_fts_p aber i wü net nur in Schladming usw. runterfahren sondern in ERSTER Linie MTB Touren fahren und Singletrails eben auch heizen; und hi und da Downhillstrecken runterfahren (natürlich mit Kompromissen das weiß ich eh); Was sagt ihr zum Cube Stereo Race mit 150mm? Was sagt ihr zu deren Ausstattung usw.? Und dann wär dann noch das Cube Fritzz aber der geht glaub ich a schon richtung freerider was sagt ihr zu dem? 
Ghost? Bergamont?

----------


## q_FTS_p

Mondraker Dune vl.

----------


## nailen

Radon würde meine erste wahl für Enduro sein.
=]

----------


## Biker1983

Hab mir heut Haibike angeschaut Q FS RX zum Beispiel. Was haltet ihr von der Marke grundsätzlich, und a von deren Enduros? Und wie stehts mitn Giant Reign (is glaub ich das Enduro von Giant) ?? Hat wer Erfahrungswerte, Berichte usw. bezüglich Geometrie, Parts, usw. ?? 
Und bitte macht mir den Gefallen und schreibt nur rein was mir helfen kann bzw. was intressant ist, und nicht irgendwelche sinnlosen Antworten die lösch i glei wieder! I wü wos kaufen und net herumalbern dafür bin i net in einem "Board". DANKE

----------


## papa schlumpf

haibike kommt immer mehr im gravity bereich.
das reign ist ein gutes enduro bike. bin es selbst auch schon gefahren und hat mir recht gut getaugt.

----------


## hhacks

sch... autologgoff.

kurz, ich würd mir für sowas a 150er Trailheiztfully mit leichtem Rahmen, stabiler LRS, Luftfederung aufbauen.
Stumpjumper Evo kann eine Idee liefern.

----------


## Hrabnar

...irgendwie stellt sich mir gerade die Frage:
Warum genau wehrst du dich eigentlich tatsächlich gegen ein Enduro (per Def. 160-180mm FW...zumindest laut div. Magazine ;-) ).
Das was du eigentlich willst sind 2 Räder...ein Allmountain mit 140-150mm FW und ein Leicht-FR oder Hardenduro mit 170-180mm (bei beiden entsprechende Geometrie vorausgesetzt).
Ganz ehrlich? Ein Rad mit "Trail-/Tourengeo" willst du nicht wirklich eine DH-Strecke hinabprügeln...also bleibt die einzig logische Konsequenz: du trittst dein 160-180mm Hardenduro beim Toureneinsatz bergauf...
Am besten, du leihst dir mal einen richtigen Freireiter respektive einen DHler aus und fährst mal eine richtige DH-Strecke damit, dann "erfährst" du mal was du dem Rad zumuten willst (und auch dir).
Ich selbst fühl' mich zu alt für's reine DH fahren und beschränke meine gesammelten "Erfahrungen" inzwischen auf's Endurofahren (und das tu ich mit leichter Unterbewaffnung genannt Banshee Spitfire), wobei ich mir definitiv noch etwas dickeres zulegen werde.
Meine Favoriten momentan sind das Alutech Fanes, Nicolai Helius AM oder das Last Herb AM.

----------


## Biker1983

Und die Yeti Enduro? Da ist angeblich ein neues herausgekommen was lt. da Petz recht gut sein dürfte, aber in welchem Zusammenhang? Vorallem was macht ein "gutes" Enduro überhaupt aus?
Geometrie? Parts? Was?

Ich weiß sehr wohl das man mit an Enduro ein paar Abstriche machen muss, i komm selber aus der Downhillszene, aber i find a 160-180mm Federweg´s Bike is ka Enduro sondern schon ein "leichter" Freerider, aber egal, Bezeichnung hin oder her...Enduro...Allmountain aber i denk mit 150mm Federweg kann ich (mit absenkbarer Gabel auf z.b. 120mm) recht problemlos 4-5 Stunden Touren fahren ohne irgenwelchen "Ausdauereinbußen", und trotzdem Singletrails (ob jetzt im nicht allzusteilen Geländer oder doch schon Singletrails im steilen Gelände) voll runterheizen kann (vielleicht bei manchen Trails mit Vorsicht, das is mir schon klar)

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Und die Yeti Enduro? Da ist angeblich ein neues herausgekommen was lt. da Petz recht gut sein dürfte, aber in welchem Zusammenhang? Vorallem was macht ein "gutes" Enduro überhaupt aus?
> Geometrie? Parts? Was?
> 
> Ich weiß sehr wohl das man mit an Enduro ein paar Abstriche machen muss, i komm selber aus der Downhillszene, aber i find a 160-180mm Federweg´s Bike is ka Enduro sondern schon ein "leichter" Freerider, aber egal, Bezeichnung hin oder her...Enduro...Allmountain aber i denk mit 150mm Federweg kann ich (mit absenkbarer Gabel auf z.b. 120mm) recht problemlos 4-5 Stunden Touren fahren ohne irgenwelchen "Ausdauereinbußen", und trotzdem Singletrails (ob jetzt im nicht allzusteilen Geländer oder doch schon Singletrails im steilen Gelände) voll runterheizen kann (vielleicht bei manchen Trails mit Vorsicht, das is mir schon klar)


kannst du mit fanes auch... das würde ich mir mal anschauen. gibts in mehreren ausstattungsvarianten. hab selbst auch ein alutech und vom service her ist es top.

----------


## Hrabnar

...ohne Frage kommst du mit 150mm sehr weit (wie auch sicher 90% aller Biker).
Und wenn man sich so Kisten wie das Specialized SJ FSR Evo anschaut, geht sicher auch leichter Bikeparkeinsatz, ohne grosse Einbußen beim Touren.
Für mich gehört zu 'nem Enduro ca. 160mm FW, ein <65° Lenkwinkel, der Sitzwinkel sollte so um die 73° liegen und die Karre nicht zu kurz sein.
Für mich auch entscheident, 'ne ISCG Aufnahme für die KeFü (deshalb fällt das Stereo schonmal raus, Pressfit und kein ISCG!). Was ich beim Cube auch strange finde, es gibt keine Führung für absenkbare Sattelstützen...
Anbauteile nach Geschmack bzw. Fahrstil...aber eher robust als zu leicht. Habe beim Enduro keine "Ich-muß-unter-14kg-kommen"-Ambitionen.

----------


## MEGA

> danke aber sorry des Bike geht in Richtung Freeride, wer fährt mit 170mm Federweg den Berg hoch....bissi unrealistisch


Das denke ich nicht... Ich fahre mit meinem 13,..kg 170mm vorne und hinten (vorne sogar Stahlfeder) Trek Scratch ~2000-2500km Touren im Jahr mit geschätzten 80% Asphalt Anteil. Geht einwandfrei auch bergauf und ich fahr ohne Probleme mit den 100-140mm Radlspetzln jede Tour mit. Bergab sind die Karten allerdings dann sehr zu meinen Gunsten gemischt...  :Wink: 

Das Noton ist mit knappen 15kg nur unwesentlich schwerer und die Geo ist auch nicht grob DH lastiger. Ich finde auch Endurotouren steht da nichts im Weg.

@ Biker1983:
Mit einem unter 15kg aufgebauten 170mm Bike wirst du meiner Meinung nach richtig glücklich werden. Klar ist es in Schladming kein DH bike und klar ist es kein CC Bike, aber wenn du ein Bike zum chillig Touren fahren und Bergab gasgeben suchst und es sogar ab und zu mal in Schladming runterjagen willst würde ich Persönlich nicht zu einem 140-150mm Bike greifen. 
Bei einer vernünftigen Geo, einem Hinterbau mit sinniger Antriebneutralität und Abstimmung spricht überhaupt nichts gegen mehr Federweg! Den Hub merkst du erst, wenn du ihn brauchst. Die Zeit der behäbigen Sänften wo alles nur in die Federung geht, und du schon alleine der Geometrie wegen umsonst in die Pedale haust, is vorbei in der 170mm Enduro Klasse.

Mein Tip: Trek Scratch, Specialized Enduro Evo, YT Noton, Cube Frizz...

Die gehen richtig gut bergauf und auch richtig gut bergab. Aber wie gesagt CC Rennen oder DH Rennen wirst du damit nicht gewinnen. Das tust du aber auch nicht mit einem 140mm Allmountain welches dann aber bei Schladming Aktionen grenzenlos überfordert ist und wirklich keinen Spaß macht...

----------


## robertg202

Alutech Fanes oder Liteville 901 (gebraucht) oder 601 (neu).Alle 3 bekommst Du an die 15kg, gehen gut bergauf und noch besser bergab - und super im Park.ich fahre mit meinem zurzeit auf 170mm getravelten 901er viele Touren >1000hm und auch im Park.Unter 170mm würde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr gehen wollen - ausser vielleicht für den Wienerwald. Aber alles was spannend ist braucht meiner Meinung nach >170mm.

----------


## Mannie

Das eines für alles Bike wird wahrscheinlich am ehestens das Liteville erfüllen (auch wenn ich den Hype darum net mag^^), aber man kann auch mit nem 150mm Bike sehr viel spaß haben wenn der Hinterbau und die Gabel vernüftig sind. Also mein Fatmodul Ant ist bis auf den Bikeparkeinsatz für mich vollkommend ausreichend, für den Park hab ich das Demo. Aber das 601 dürfte wohl das richitge sein, ist aber halt auch teuer.
Wichtig fände ich in dem Fall: Versenkbare Sattelstütze, versenkbare Gabel, ISCG aufnahme, Stackachse hinten, mindestens Tapred Steuerrohr.
Deswegen mag ich mein Fatmodul weil da kann ich auch ne 160er Gabel rein raun, hab ein 1.5 Steuerrohr, ne ISCG aufnahme und bald die möglichkeit meinen Hinterbau zu tauschen das ich ne X12 drinnen hab  :Smile: 
Aber als bike für alles würde ich sagen 601 oder ein Reign X wäre auch was

----------


## Biker1983

Laut einem Bikegeschäft (in Kärnten) gibt es die Giant Reign nicht mehr (zumindest mal in der M Rahmengröße) aufgrund einiger (Liefer)-Probleme bei Shimano. Stimmt das? Wenn ja wär das sehr schade weil das a realativ gutes Endurobike für längere Touren und auch für Singletrails wär; mag aber nicht auf nächstes Jahr warten bis es sie (hoffentlich) wieder gibt; 
I bin jetzt mal auf *Cube Stereo Race* konzentriert, is glaub ich auch a sehr gute Wahl; weil das *Cube Fritzz* is ja doch eher mehr schon a Freerider und für längere Ausfahrten (ab 2h aufwärts) net so unbedingt ideal, man braucht bei längeren Uphills doch viel mehr Puste und Kraft als beim Cube Stereo Race, so denke ich; 

Was meint ihr dazu? 

lg

----------


## Tyrolens

Der Bikestore hat scheinbar einige lagernd...

----------


## pAz

vorm stereo wuerd ich das ams 150 nehmen.
selber federweg, leichter, schoener...

----------


## Biker1983

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen *Cube Stereo Race* und *Stereo AMS*? z.b. bezüglich dem Dämpferansprechverhalten? Die sind bei den zwei Modellen ja unterschiedlich eingebaut. 

Und ist eigtl. a Unterschied zwischen an All-Mountain Bike und an Enduro bike (mit absenkbarer Federgabel) ?

Und was haltet ihr vom* Bergamont Threesome 9.2* ??? zb is da der Dämpfer wieder ganz anders eingebaut. Wie ist das ganze Bike im allgemeinen so? Schwächen - Stärken usw.

Ich weiß i bin lästig aber so ein enduro kostet a menge geld und da möcht i a gscheids kaufn das jahre hält (wenn man drauf aufpasst)

Und wie sollte eigtl. a Dämpfer bei an Enduro am besten eingebaut sein, wo das Ansprechverhalten am besten ist?

lg

----------


## julu

von "am besten eingebaut" kannst kaum reden, das ist geschmackssache, wie wer gern ein fahrwerk hat - das eine is halt ein bisserl straffer als das andere, etc. usw.
am besten ist, du suchst dir ein paar bikes raus, fährst die mal probe, und schaust, was dir taugt. ich fahr seit oktober jetzt ein giant reign 2008 mit 150/160mm federweg hi/vo. (gabel absenkbar auf 100mm), damit bin ich bis dato überall raufgekommen, runter erst recht, wird ein paar mal die woche über den berg getreten, bis dato auch einmal die freeride am semmering runter (offseason im winter, schneetour), sprich, geschont wirds nicht, und bis jetzt hälts eigentlich noch sehr brav.

sachen, die mir bis dato aufgefallen sind, und auf die ICH schau, bzw. die ich noch ändern muss: sitzwinkel ! wenn der zu flach wird, trittst du von hinten in die pedale, was beim bergan fahren nur kraft kostet. 2x10 antrieb, weil ich gern eine BG drauf hätt. kefü, damits beim hupfen ein bisserl sorgenfreier abgeht. vario-sattelstütze, weil das ewige stehenbleiben und sattel rauf/runterstellen irgendwann nervt. 203er scheibe, zumindest vorn, wegen der bremsleistung, und gscheite reifen - lieber in der geraden ein bisserl mehr kraft aufwenden, als im gelände mit glatzerten 2.2er patschen dahereiern.

rest is geschmack, schau dich mal um, was sich so bietet, und wie gesagt, probefahren, mehr kann man dir eh nicht sagen...

----------


## Pilatus

ich fahr zur Zeit auf Touren mit einem Trek Remedy mit Fox 32 Talas. Das Rad ist super und die 150mm reichen bei weitem. Was mir allerdings Angst macht, sind die Steifigkeitswerte der 32er schon auf den Hometrails. im Park will ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen.
Deshalb spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir eine 36er oder 55er zu holen. nicht wegen dem 1cm mehr federweg, sonder allein wegen der Steifigkeit, damit man mal richtig hacken kann wenn es sein muss...

In deinem Fall würde ich auf jeden Fall was in der 160er Ecke suchen. 
das Transition Covert fand ich recht schick zu fahren. hat hinten "nur" ~150mm aber ist von der Geometrie recht Abfahrts orientiert. zusammen mit einer 160mm Gabel ein kurzhubiger/straffer Freerider, der Bergauf aber noch gut zu fahren ist.

----------


## pAz

55er hat doch mittlerweile schon 170mm?!

----------


## Mannie

55 gibts in 160 und 170 mmgenau wie es die 44 in 140 und 150 mm gibt

----------


## robertg202

Prinzipiell gibt es in diesem Bereich Bikes, die von zwei Seiten kommen: 
Die einen blasen Ihre Touren-Fullies auf 150 bis 160mm auf - dementsprechend sind auch die Federelemente und die Geometrie eher Tourenmäßig. (Z.B. Fox 32, die auch 150mm hat - aber die Fox 36 mit 160mm ist halt doch ein ganz anderes Kaliber!)
Die anderen nehmen ein waschechtes Freeride-Bike und downsizen es auf Tourenfähig. Z.B: Specialized mit dem SX Trail oder auch das Enduro. 
Trek z.B. mit dem Slash und Giant z.B. das Reign. 
Und die dritten konstruieren überhaupt was neues: Liteville mit dem 601er. 

Mit einem Cube AMS 150 bist auf Touren sicher super unterwegs und es macht am Trail sicher sehr viel Spaß - aber im Bikepark hast damit wirklich nix verloren. Außer halt das typische "einmal ausprobieren", aber dafür ist das Ding einfach nicht gemacht. Weder die Geometrie, noch die Federelemente.
Die "Leicht-Freerider" auf der anderen Seite gehen halt auch gut zum Tourenfahren, aber halt noch viel besser bergab und sind im Park sehr lustig! Denn dafür sind sie dann auch ausgelegt. 
Flache Lenkwinkel (um die 65 Grad), steiler Sitzwinkel (mindestens 73 Grad), vollständig versenkbare Sattelstütze....das sind so die wichtigsten Punkte. 
Federweg: mindestens 160mm. Einfach schon deswegen, weil die Federgabeln mit weniger als 160mm eher in die "aufgeblasene Tourengabeln"-kategorie fallen, die mit Bikepark&Co nix am Hut haben...
Ich wiederhole mich: zwischen einer Fox 32 und einer 36 liegen zwar nur 10mm Federweg, aber auch 4mm Durchmesser der Standrohre = Welten an Stabilität.

Hm....sehe gerade, daß ich mich da im Thread geirrt habe...aber wurst, paßt eh so halbwegs rein.....

----------


## Biker1983

Hey danke dir, du hast mir super gute nützliche Infos gegeben. Ja ich werd ja net oft in an Bikepark biken gehn, schon mehr auf Touren gehn mit knackigen Singletrails. Hmm...160mm Federweg...gibts dann da a Enduro bike wo man dann auf 120mm runtertraveln kann?? Weil meist ham sie dann 160-130mm und mit 130mm an Berg rauffahren wennst mal 1h rauffahren musst is halt schon heftig, als wenn nur 120mm hast das würd dann sicher viel besser (und sehr viel kraftschonender) gehn als mit 130mm oda? Oda is des egal wegn de 1cm?
Sitz- und Lenkerwinkel werd i auf alle Fälle beachten und naja...von an leichten Freerider halat i Abstand weil in ERSTER Linie gehts mir um Touren fahren (2h aufwärts) und knackige Singletrails biken, Bikeparks eher zwischendurch mal aber nat. weiß i das man da dann aufpassen muss um net das Bike zu schreddern.
Von einem relativ guten Biker hab i jetzt gehört, das man mit 32er Gabel kane Probleme hat mit dem was i machen will, nur er sagt das die Rock Shox von Fox als Luftdämpfer scheiße sein soll, aber er hat net gsagt warum ??????

----------


## Mannie

Also ob du 120 oder 130 mm vorne hast zum hochtretten ist vollkommen egal. Mein Mitbewohner versenke seine 160er Lyrik praktich nicht mehr, weil er es normal net braucht, auch bei langen anstiegen. Wird nur versenkt wenn es wirklich steil wird oder Trail hoch geht. Ich hab eine 150er 44 drinnen und die kann ich gar nicht versenken und komm damit klar, da brauchst du dir keine sorgen zu machen wegen den 130mm, das ist dann eher sitzgeometrie und wie weit du die sattelstütze raus machen kannst.
Kraft sparen tut das versenken der gabel auch fast nix, das ist nur angenehmer zu fahren und man sitzt vll nicht so weit nach vorne gebeugt damit die Gabel nicht steigt, da kann man deutlich andere Sachen machen um Kraft zu sparen, zB richtig pedalieren oder nicht mit dem Oberkörper mitwippen und lauter so ein Spaß.
Zu Fox vs Rock Shox:
Ich mag Fox net, sage ich gleich im voraus. Grund: Zu teuer, für fast das gleiche wie Rock Shox. Der eventuelle minimale Leistungsvorsprung der Fox Sachen (wenn er wirklich da ist und daran zweifel ich stark) lassen die sich für das doppelte Geld bezahlen. Rock Shox funktioniert und wenn nicht gehts zu Sportimport die sind da sehr schnell, nett und kulant und dann hat sich das Problem auch.
Wenn man unbedingt Fox fahren will soll man das tun, mag sein das Rock Shox teile hin und wieder Probleme machen, aber im Garantiefall geht es zu Sportimport und die feilschen nicht mit dir um ein paar Euro sondern machen das alles auf Garantie ohne zu Maul (bedingt du hast das Ding nicht mit Kraft gegen den Baum gesetzt oder andere mutwilligen Sachen damit gemacht). 
Was definitiv stimmt ist das es nen Unterschied von der Steifigkeit zwischen Revelation und Lyrik gibt bzw zwischen 32 und 36, ist dann aber auch immer ne frage ob bei ner 32/Revelation ne Steckachse dabei ist oder nicht und was man wiegt. Wenn ich kleiner Hans Dampf mit 65 Kilo auf dem Bike rum hupfe ist es egal ob ich vorne ne QR15 oder ne QR20 hab, den kleinen unterschied merke ich net, bei meinem 90kilo plus mitbewohner schaut das anders aus, der freut sich über die 20er Maxel Achse vorne und den X12 hinten.

----------


## robertg202

Der Federweg ist echt nicht so ausschlaggebend fürs Treten: meine alte 100mm Marzocchi Z1 ist beim Treten mühsamer als meine Rock Shox Totem 180mm wenn ich die Druckstufenein bißchen zudrehe - weil dann wippt da nämlich garnix mehr.
und versenken ist bei einem guten Enduro-Rahmen sowieso nichtmehr notwendig - die versenkbaren Gabeln sind halt allesamt eher anfällig und sprechen weniger gut an als eine ganz normale Lyrik Stahlfeder zum Beispiel.
Und mit meinem 170mm hinten, 180mm vorne Liteville 901 trete/trage ich auch schon mal weit mehr als 1000hm bergauf, weil für mich halt die Abfahrtsperformance zählt. Und bei einem ordentlich steilen Trail will ich die steifste Gabel wo gibt....
Hängt halt auch von Deinem Gewicht ab. Mit 60kg wirst eine grössere Auswahl an ordentlichen Gabeln haben, bei 100 kg wirds dann halt schon eher in Richtung min. Lyrik gehen...
Das Beste für Dich wäre echt ein leicht aufgebautes Alutech Fanes oder Liteville 901 (vielleicht schon gebraucht im IBC Forum zu haben?) oder 601.
Oder Giant reign x1, die Rotwild freerider, oder sowas in der Richtung.
Ich weiß halt nicht ob Du mit einem, z.B. Cube AMS 150, glücklich wirst - speziell als Downhiller.
Aber nochmal: häng Dich nicht am Federweg auf, und vergiß Absenkung&co.
Die Geometrie ist da viel wichtiger.

----------


## Scratch Rider

> danke aber sorry des Bike geht in Richtung Freeride, wer fährt mit 170mm Federweg den Berg hoch....bissi unrealistisch


Seas jetz muas i mi schnai moi einklinken i hob des trek scratch 8 perfekt zum gas gem im park !!!...... und hab auf dem bike a fox gabel mit 180mm (coil)  :Eek:  und fahr a den berg auffe ......

----------


## robertg202

Jetzt muß ich nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben:
Wennst Dir so ein Giant Reign X1 anschaust (ich komme darauf, weil ein Freund von mir so begeistert ist von dem) dann hat das mit 160mm vorne und hinten ca. 14kg. 
Das geht bergauf sicher genial....das Gewicht und Geometrie ist viel wichtiger als der Federweg bergauf. 
Und bergab bist um jeden mm froh - vor allem auch um eine ordentlich steife Gabel, und nix was sich, wenn es drauf ankommt, verwindet wie ein Politiker. 
Gabeltechnisch fallt mir jetzt mal ein: Fox 36, Lyrik Coil oder Solo Air, Marzocchi 55 - Schau Dir mal an was die so fahren:
www.bikewithpassion.com/
www.vertriders.com/

Und die machen wirklich Höhenmeter....

----------


## Hutmann

Also ich hab mir letzten Herbst ein 2010er Vorführmodell vom Trek Scratch Air 8 gekauft, und des is definitiv Tourentauglich. Vorne die 160er Talas (leider noch kein Geld für die 180er) drinnen, die senkt auf 100mm ab. Hinten mit dem Pro Pedal beim Dämpfer völlig problemlos zum rauffahren. Also da gehn auch 1500hm bergauf! Ist natürlich nicht so leicht wie ein Hardtail, aber ja auch nicht vergleichbar.

Ich würd beim Kauf primär auf die Geo schauen (Sitzwinkel / Lenkwinkel), absenkbare Gabeln haben eh viele in dem Segment und dann wirst lange glücklich sein. Und lieber ein abgespecktes aber schweres Bike (wie weiter oben beschrieben) als einen aufgeblasenen All-Mountain Kübel, der dann frühzeitig w.o. geben wird.

----------


## Scratch Rider

[QUOTE=robertg202;773143]Jetzt muß ich nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben:
Wennst Dir so ein Giant Reign X1 anschaust (ich komme darauf, weil ein Freund von mir so begeistert ist von dem) dann hat das mit 160mm vorne und hinten ca. 14kg. 

Klar do gib i da Recht mit 14 kg gehts auf jeden foi besser bergauf ois mit 16,6 kg sowie mei Trek Scratch hod...... aber wen ma des an Berg rauf bringt dann werd da des mit 14 kg vorkema wie a Carbon schleifer  :Lol: 
Canyon hod a super geile Bikes.... hob ma jetz zum DH des Speedzone bestellt ! Der Preis ist heiss 2300 €  des macht dann de lange Wartezeit wieder guad von fast 5 Mon. ! 
Des glabst aber das de Höhenmeter machan..... geile Buidl und Videos

----------


## Scratch Rider

Wos host für den Vorführer zoid ? 
Meins war a gebraucht aber scho modi. auf 180ger coil Gabel und Race Face Atlas Kurbel..... 100 km gefahren ! I hob drei glatt zoid ...........

----------


## Biker1983

Ich werde am Osterwochenende ein Heibike Enduro testen (kaufen werd ich´s eh net...Heibike is sch...) aber jetzt muss i noch den Sag bei der Luftgabel u. Dämpfer einstellen, das sind 20% vom Gesamtfederweg oder? Ich rede vom Normalwert, net von dem, wie es jeder unterschiedlich gern fährt, aber 20% vom Gesamtfederweg is so die Norm oda?
Bei 150mm Federweg (absenkbar auf 120mm) sind das dann 30mm Sag wenn i richtig grechnet hab??

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ich würd hinten etwas mehr Sag fahren (25-30%, je nach Hinterbau). Vorn sind 20% okay.

----------


## Biker1983

Also war heut mit an Haibike RX unterwegs mit Fox Evolution (110-130-150mm) und Fox RP2 und i bin begeistert von den Federelementen; man fährt über Wurzeln, Steine usw. als wie man über a Welle surfen würde sooo geschmeidig und sanft das is schon fast "schön", so zu fahren. *g*
Hab a unterwegs imma wieder mit d. Dämpferpumpe kontr. ob sie Luft verlieren, einmal warns 1bar weniger aber das geht in Ordnung; hatte 20% Sag und das reichte voll aus.

Ein Freund von mir schwärmt über Haibike übers SX oda übers Heed. Hat wer Erfahrung mti diesen beiden Bikes???
Also das bei an Enduro das wichtigste einmal die Gabel u. der Dämpfer sind is mir inzwischen bekannt, was noch wichtig is ist die Geometrie, der Lenker- und Sitzwinkel. Aber da kenn i mi überhaupt net aus; kann mir da wer helfen?? Welche Winkelmaße ideal sind, Erfahrung uvm. Wär echt super von euch. :-)

Und macht es was aus, WIE der Dämpfer eingebaut ist? Ob er jetzt z.b. nach vor dämpft oda (so wie beim Haibike heute) nach unten ???
Rock Shox is das a a guate Marke?? Mein Freund hat mir auch gsagt das Cube Stereo is net wirklich so gut beim enduro fahren, kann jetzt aber leider neama sagn warum, habs vergessen. *ggg*

----------


## noox

War grad eine Woche Finale Ligure. Wir sind zwar nur zwei Tage Touren gefahren (einer verregnet, Rest mit Downhiller Geshuttelt). Aber der einhellige Tenor war, dass zum Singletrailheizen in Zuge von längeren Touren doch ein 160 mm Enduro das Beste ist. Es sind halt alles Leute gewesen, die normal auch sehr stark am Downhiller sind. Eine 160 mm Talas wiegt zwar ein gutes halbes kg mehr als die 150er, aber der Vorderreifen macht halt das, was man dem Lenker sagt - im Gegensatz haben die gesagt, die mit der 150er Talas (32er) unterwegs waren, dass sich da das Vorderrad den Weg eher selber sucht...

Je nachdem, wieviel du ausgeben willst, kannst dir ein 160er Enduro mit 13 bis 15 kg aufbauen. Die Enduros der Finale-Truppe hatten zwischen 14,2 und 14,7 kg inkl. versenkbarer Sattelstütze.

Ein 150 mm Bike würde ich eher in die Kategorie All-Mountain geben. Ich kenne auch viele, die mit 180 mm Bikes längere Touren machen. Sogar mit waschechten Freeride-Bike mit 17 kg. Wäre aber nix für mich. Ein leichtes 180 mm Bike wäre zwar vorstellbar. Aber auf Touren habe ich nur Halbschalenhelm und Knieschützer dabei - da ist mir eh lieber, wenn ich net noch schneller fahre...


Zum Cube: Ich hab ein Cube Fritzz von 2009. Soweit ich weiß, baugleich mit 2010. Inwiefern sich 2011 oder 2012 was geändert hat weiß ich nicht. Der Hinterbau meines Bikes ist eigentlich scheiße im Vergleich zu aktuellen All-Mountain oder Enduro-Bikes. Ich hab zwar jetzt einen aktuellen 2012er Fox RP23, der extra auf den Rahmen getuned wurde, aber der ist noch immer zu wenig progressiv. D.h. im ersten Bereich des Federwegs spürt man nix von feinfühligem Ansprechverhalten. Dafür schlägt er schnell mal durch, weil er durch den Federweg rasselt. Hab mich zuletzt auf anderen Enduros draufgesitzt, da ist das erste Gefühl ein ganz anderes. Feinfühlig am Anfang und dann deutlich progressiver. 

Bei Fahren selbst tu ich mir schwer es zu beurteilen, weil mir generell der Hinterbau eher egal ist und weil ich da keinen Vergleich habe (bin noch mit keinem anderen Enduro im Gelände gefahren). Vom Gefühl her funktioniert der Hinterbau schon, wenn man g'scheid Gas gibt, aber er klebt bei weitem nicht so, wie ein Downhiller, sondern ist eher etwas bockiger. Liegt aber sicher auch ein bisschen daran, dass ich mit höherem Luftdruck fahre als am Downhiller.

Dazu kommt noch, dass man sich am Fritzz so hoch vorkommt. Liegt aber - glaube ich - auch am nicht vorhandenen Sag (wenn man vernünftigen Sag fährt, schlägt man noch mehr durch ...) Hab mir jetzt mal Offset-Dämpferbuchsen bestellt, damit das Tretlager niedriger und der Lenkwinkel flacher werden.

Falls sich die 2012er Fritzz ähnlich wie die 2010er verhalten, dann würde ich definitiv zu einem anderen Bike raten.

Was hast du gegen Materialmix? Wenn X die besseren Bremsen und Y die bessere Schaltung hat, dann nehm ich doch das, anstatt unbedingt darauf zu achten, das alles vom selben Hersteller kommt.

Cube Stereo ist für mich kein Enduro-Bike.

Wenn du öfters im Bikepark unterwegs sein willst, dann sind Enduros nicht die die richtigen Bikes. Für einen Run ok, aber wenn du mehr willst, ist besser du leihst dir ein Freeride- oder Downhill-Bike aus. Mir wäre ein Enduro zu schade um damit öfters im Bikepark zu fahren.

Bei einem Enduro solltest du auch an eine Kettenführung denken. Bin letztes Jahr die Flow Line in Bischofsmais einen halben Tag mit dem Enduro gefahren und hab mir das kleine Kettenblatt durch Kettenschlag zerstört (Zähne verbogen und ausgebrochen)

Zum Thema versenkbare Gabeln: In Finale war der einhellige Tenor, dass eine versenkbare Gabel nach wie vor wichtig ist. 180 mm ohne Versenken kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Persönlcih würde ich mir auch keine 160er kaufen, die ich nicht versenken kann. Ich hab mir den Sattel zum Geradeausfahren auf die mittlere Stufe der Talas 36 eingestelt. Beim bergauffahren versenke ich auf 110 mm und bergab natürlich mit 160 mm. Hat den Vorteil, dass sich der Sattel etwas nach hinten neigt, wenn man die 160 mm Einstellung fährt und man so leichter nach hinten gehen kann (und eine Spur weniger leicht mit der Hose hängenbleibt)  Wobei es schon stimmt: Eine Stahlfedergabel arbeitet normal feinfühliger, ist aber auch schwerer. Eine Gabel könnte sicher besser funktionieren, als eine Fox Talas 36, aber als Gesamtpaket ist es für mich die perfekte Gabel (solange sie entweder schon verbaut ist, oder man sie günstiger bekommt).

----------


## noox

Nachtrag: Wichtiger als versenken ist aber sicher Verhärten. Ich fahre z.B. viel auf Asphalt hoch, und da will ich eine Gabel, die im Wiegetritt so gut wie keinen mm wippt. Es ist zwar auch etwas Übungssache, wie man das Bike belastet, aber natürlich ist es wichtig, dass die Gabel verhärtet werden kann.

Durch's Absenken werden die meisten Gabel etwas härter. Ich drehe bei meiner Talas immer auch die Rebound zu, weil das meiner Meinung nach noch immer die beste Möglichkeit ist eine Gabel oder einen Dämpfer wipp-frei zu bekommen (verstehe nicht, warum die Hersteller damit nicht eine Art Lockout machen). 

Zugedrehtes Rebound hat den Vorteil, dass im Notfall ein Schlag noch immer gut abgefededert wird, aber die Gabel nur mehr sehr langsam rauskommt. Wenn man beim Pedalieren schön ruhig ist, dann stellt sich durch das Fahrergewicht und den Rebound ein Gleichgewicht ein und es gibt so gut wie kein Wippen mehr.

Bei Lockout mit Compression geht dann entweder gar nix mehr, oder es muss ein Ventil geben, das im Notfall aufmacht.


Ich hab noch eine 2010er Talas, bei der man den Rebound schön von oben verstellen kann. Also ideal während dem Fahren. Kann gut sein, dass ich mir in ein aktuelles Enduro keine Talas mehr einbauen würde, weil die Rebound unten hat (und auch der Federweg nur mehr zwischen 2 Stufen vestellt werden kann). Dafür gibt es sie jetzt mit Lockout-Hebel.

----------


## Biker1983

Hey Danke noox für die echt super nützlichen Info´s. :-) 
Aber macht der 1cm (150 auf 160mm) aus einem All-Mountain wirklich ein Enduro Bike? Gibt der 1cm soo viel aus? Wenn man z.b. manchmal a wirklich arge Wurzelpassage hat (oder Steinpassage) das man da mit 150mm mehr aufpassen muss als mit 160mm?
I bin a noch bissi misstrauisch dem Luftdämpfer z.b. RP2 oder RP23; i komm selber ausn 

Und welche Gabel kann man von 160mm auf 110mm absenken? Und wieviel mm hat dann der dazugehörige Dämpfer?

----------


## Pilatus

es ist, wie vorher schon gesagt, nicht der zuwachs an Federweg, sonder der Gewinn an steifigkeit, durch die "dickeren" Gabeln, was den Vorteil ausmacht.

----------


## robertg202

Lieber Biker 1983: irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, daß Du Dir die Postings nicht so wirklich durchliest, kann das sein?
Überleg Dir einfach an Hand der Fox-Gabel z.b.: die 150mm hat Standrohre mit 32mm Durchmesser, die 36er mit 160mm hat 36mm Durchmesser.
Was glaubst Du ist stabiler?
Das Scott Voltage und das Genius LT haben gleich viel Federweg (s. Homepage) und sind trotzdem komplett andere Fahrräder.

Bezüglich Absenkbarkeit: Ich bin nachwievor der Meinung, daß man bei einem guten Rahmen keine absenkbare Gabel benötigt. 
Das sagen auch die Vertrider, die jetzt doch in recht steilem Gelände unterwegs sind. 
Auch ich vermisse beim 901er keine absenkbare Gabel. Meine 2-step habe ich gegen eine Coil getauscht, weil die Funktion einfach um Welten besser ist und das Absenken bei eh schon sehr tiefer Front eher unangenehm war. 
Aber das ist wahrscheinlich echt eine Frage des Rahmens und des Geschmacks.
Nachtrag: habe mich gerade erinnet: bei meinem uralt-Nicolai mußte ich die Gabel hinunterspannen, sonst wäre ich keine 100hm hinaufgekommen. Bei meinem aktuellen 901er ist das absolut nichtmehr notwendig. Hängt also wirklich sehr von der Geometrie ab.

Vorschlag: lies Dir mal alle postings genau durch, surf ein bißchen im Netz, schau Dir auch noch andere Foren an (z.B. IBC ) und dann frag nochmal...

----------


## q_FTS_p

Hast du nicht behauptet, dass du aus dem DH-Bereich kommst?
Und dann fragst du, ob die Marke Rock Shox was taugt??

----------


## noox

> Bezüglich Absenkbarkeit: Ich bin nachwievor der Meinung, daß man bei einem guten Rahmen keine absenkbare Gabel benötigt. 
> Das sagen auch die Vertrider, die jetzt doch in recht steilem Gelände unterwegs sind.


Die tragen die Räder aber auch rauf  :Big Grin: 

Ist vermutlich wirklich Geschmacksache. Muss auch gestehen, dass ich nicht viel Erfahrung mit Enduro-Bikes und verschiedene Rahmengeometrien habe. Hin und wieder merke ich auch relativ spät, dass ich die Gabel absenken sollte. Wichtig ist aber wie gesagt, dass die Gabel im Wiegetritt nicht wippt. Ich stehe gerne mal auf - einerseits um meinen Knie und den Hüften eine andere Belastung zu gönnen (wenn ich immer sitze, tun sie mit der Zeit weh), andererseits, weil's auch ein gutes Training für Downhill ist, wo man ja auch nur steht. Am Anfang der Saison ist es sogar ein bisschen Training für die Arme, wenn man wirklich länger im Wiegetritt ist. 

Letzte Woche hatten wir so eine kleine "Uphill-Challenge". Ein kurzes knackiges Bergaufstück mit Stufen aus nassen Steinen. Ich bild mir da schon ein, dass man mit abgesenkter Gabel Vorteile hat.

----------


## Biker1983

Ein Freund hat mir z.b. ein Haibike Rockstar empfohlen. Die Gabel is von 160mm auf 100mm verstellbar soweit ich weis.
Kennt wer das Bike? Ideal für längere Touren wo man wie gesagt auch den einen oder anderen Singletrail rockt? Hatte jetzt bei meinem Testrad (Haibike RX) eine Fox Evolution drinn mit 110-130-150mm und irgendwie denk i dass manchmal 160mm zu viel sind bei Singletrails die z.b. eher so am Berggrad dahingehen und 100mm wärn da wieder viel zu wenig (da kann i doch gleich mit mein Hardtail fahren) da wärn ja dann 130mm doch ideal oder nicht?

----------


## noox

Wenn du dir so unsicher bist, ist es vermutlich ziemlich egal, ob du eine 32er (150 mm) oder eine 36er (160 mm) nimmst. Für die, die mehr vom Downhill kommen, und richtig Gas geben wollen auf Singletrails, ist eine 36er vermutlich die bessere Wahl. Wenn du mehr vom XC kommst, sollte eine 32er leicht genügen. 

Wenn du so im kupierten Gelände fahren willst, ist eine versenkbare Sattelstütze viel entscheidender, als eine Gabel mit 150, 160, 170 oder 180 mm Federweg. Generell ist eine versenkbare Sattelstütze eines der wichtigsten Dinge bei einem Enduro!

----------


## Ximi

Hallo Herbert!!!

Bis deine Fragen gekärt sind, is die Saison vermutlich scho vorbei.  :Twisted: 

Nimm a 180mm Gerät und gut is.

----------


## robertg202

> Die tragen die Räder aber auch rauf 
> 
> Letzte Woche hatten wir so eine kleine "Uphill-Challenge". Ein kurzes knackiges Bergaufstück mit Stufen aus nassen Steinen. Ich bild mir da schon ein, dass man mit abgesenkter Gabel Vorteile hat.


Na, zugegeben: bergauf gebe ich mir keine Challenge, und schon garnicht über nasse Steinstufen ;-)

----------


## robertg202

Biker1983: jetzt glaube ich es wirklich. Liest Du eigentlich irgendwas von dem, was Dir die Leute so schreiben?
Am Besten kaufst Dir das Bike:
www.scott-sports.com/us/en/pr...ke-spark-rc-m/
Und dann viel Spaß im Bikepark!

----------


## Biker1983

Also nachdem ich das Cube AMS 150 leider neama bekomm (in Ktn.) ziehts mi immer mehr zum Stereo Race hin; den Unterschied hab ich glaub ich richtig erkannt: das AMS 150 ist etwas mehr touren orientiert ist abwärts sicher auch ganz gut; beim Stereo glaub ich das die Stärke mehr beim "Downhill" liegt, aber auch aufwärts genauso sehr gut sein dürfte halt ein Stückchen besser beim runterfahren ist als das AMS 150 aber mitn Stereo dürfte man auch problemlos stundenlange Touren fahren können die Geometrie is ein klein wenig anderst wenn man schon allein das Oberrohr hernimmt; und natürlich auch die Art wie der Dämpfer bei beiden Modellen eingebaut ist. Leider kann i net probesitzen auf einem AMS 150 das wär noch so der entscheidende Touch bei der Entscheidung.


Ich denke da lieg i schon ziemlich richtig mit meinen Vermutungen über diese beiden Modelle oder? :-) Dürfte sicher sehr glücklich werden mit an Cube Stereo Race (oder vl. AMS 150) sowohl bei stundenlangen Touren wie auch bei zwischendurch Downhillpassagen bzw. rockige Singletrails.

----------


## Biker1983

Was hält ihr z.b. vom Liteville 301 und 601?

----------


## Tyrolens

Gute Bikes aber ungünstiges Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

----------


## robertg202

Super bikes. Min. 4000€
absolut super: alutech fanes. ab 2500€

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Super bikes. Min. 4000€
> absolut super: alutech fanes. ab 2500€


stimmt.mit dem  alutech fanes bist du 100%ig glücklich. bin es auch gefahren und fühlte sich einfach nur geil an.

----------


## Biker1983

Ja leider ist das Litville echt a bissi teuer wär a verdammt gutes Bike. Werds mir trotzdem mal genauer ansehen u. wenn möglich probesitzen.
Hab mir mal das Alutech Fanes angschaut schaut a net so schlecht aus, gute Testergebnisse glesn, a bissi a zu steile Front hat es, erschwert a bissi die Uphillpassagen aber dürft doch problemlos zum absenken gehn mittels Spacer oda so oda?
Und was hält ihr von der Gabel Rock Shox lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air? Rock Shox hat ja net unbedingt so gute Qualität oda is das inzwischen schon viel besser geworden?

Nur die Frage is auch nocht wo man die Alutech herbekommt bzw. wo man mal probesitzen kann? Könnt in die Steiermark fahrn wenns dort jemanden gibt der ans lagernd hat im Geschäft, aber weiß net wer??

----------


## q_FTS_p

Wie jetzt? Du wolltest anfangs nicht mal ansatzweise daran denken mit 17cm FW den Berg raufzutreten und jetzt spekulierst über a Totem mit DH-Kartusche?
Schau dir das neue YT Wicked 170 mal an, oder das YT Noton (evt. 2.0, aber das hat halt schon 18cm FW).

----------


## Guinness

Zum Thema Liteville:
Ich war heute auf der Gis und hab mit einem Vertreter geredet und der hat gesagt, dass es in 14 Tagen wieder ein Testfahren in der Gegend geben wird. 
Also wenn du aus der Gegend bist, und eins probefahren willst, würde ich denen eine E-Mail schreiben.

lg

----------


## Biker1983

Hey Guinnes des wär supertoll. Nur ich müsste zuerst wissen WO genau dieses Test fahren stattfindet und WANN genau? Dann könnt i schaugn das i von der Firma aus frei bekomm.




> Zum Thema Liteville:
> Ich war heute auf der Gis und hab mit einem Vertreter geredet und der hat gesagt, dass es in 14 Tagen wieder ein Testfahren in der Gegend geben wird. 
> Also wenn du aus der Gegend bist, und eins probefahren willst, würde ich denen eine E-Mail schreiben.
> 
> lg

----------


## Guinness

Genaueres kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Wie gesagt, musst du eine Email schreiben und anfragen.

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das die am Stadtrand von Linz/ Urfahr wo starten müssen.

Lg

----------


## robertg202

einfach auf tf-bikes.at schauen und kontaktieren.

----------


## Biker1983

Danke, bin bereits mit an Liteville Händler in der Stmk. in Kontakt. Hab die Möglichkeit mit ihm zamen a Probefahrt zu machen u. i find a die Beratung sehr gut, bislang. Hab auch einige Berichte von Liteville Fahrern, Test´s von "Mountainbike" bzw. "Bike-Magazin" gelesen, die Liteville Seite von vorn bis hinten durchgelesen u. jetzt bin i mal recht gut im Bilde. :-)
Nur was i noch net so ganz check (oda bin i blöd?) das Liteville gibt es anscheinend net als Komplettbike, sondern das muss man sich aufbauen oder?
Bzw. hab Angebot bekommen wo man sich den Rahmen (inkl. Dämpfer) mit 5 versch. Ausstattungsvarianten aussuchen kann (XTR, XT, X.0, X.9 oder Vert) u. dann halt noch sagen kann ob man gewisse Parts austauschen möchte z.b. Federgabel, Laufräder usw.

Hab mir mal die XT Ausstattung ausgesucht u. die Gabel würd i statt der RockShox Lyric RC2 DH (keine Ahnung wie die is bzw. wie gut sie is im Vergleich zur Fox??) durch die Fox 36 Talas RLC 160mm ersetzen.
Komm somit auf 5.000,- Gesamtpreis  :Frown:  Heavy!!!! Keine Ahnung wieviel der mir nachlassen kann aber viel kann das net sein. Aber probefahren u. drüber quatschen tu i auf alle Fälle mit ihm.

Was sagt ihr dazu?
P.s.: Irgendwie denk i mir auch, angenommen i nehm es, dann fahr i a knapp 5000,- Bike wo man dann echt höllisch aufpassen muss auf jede Delle, denn das schmerzt dein Herz extremst.  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## julu

5 große sind halt echt viel. wie irgendwo anders geschrieben stellt sich halt die frage, obs ein billigeres radel nicht auch tut (abgesehen von der tatsache, daß die liteville-dinger schon fein sind...); beim bikestore gibts im moment echt günstige reign, zum bleistift, da steigst mit guter ausstattung schon mal bei knapp 2000 euro ein, und die giant reign fahren sich schon gut (hinterbau geht auch ohne plattform schon mal ein paar hundert höhenmeter auch im steileren gelände gut bergauf, bergab geht das ding auch immens fein...), ist halt eine frage inwieweit du das bike dann ausfährst und was es dir wert ist...

----------


## Biker1983

Jep da hast du Recht; wenn man dann soviel investiert sollte man halt schon viel fahren gehn sich vl. auch ein Ziel stecken (irgendwann in nä. Zeit mal in die Alpen biken gehn oda so) u. i frag mi echt WAS an einem Liteville so gut sein soll?? Was "kann" es was andere Bikes nicht "können"?
Werd es auf alle Fälle testen gehn in nä. Zeit u. i weat drüber berichten wie mein eigenes Empfinden ist. Hab mi gestern fast 3h lang mit dem Radl beschäftigt per Internet (lange ausführliche Berichte glesn, Tests glesn, Geometrien angschaut usw.) u. i wea mi jetzt net auf das Bike versteifen.
Mal segn ob i z.b. a Cannondale Jekyll a testn kann, der gleiche Händler hat das nämlich a im Programm.

----------


## robertg202

Liteville ist super!
Für alle, die entweder das nötige Kleingeld locker sitzen haben und/oder wirklich viel enduro/Freeride-mässig unterwegs sind. 
Zum Einsteigen ist es meiner Meinung nach zu teuer. Das wäre so, als ob Du zum Führerschein gleich den BMW X5 kaufst.
Aber wenn man es entsprechend nutzt ist es das Geld mehr als wert.

Noch einmal: schau Dir das alutech Fanes an! für 2500€ wirst zurzeit nix besseres in der Klasse kriegen! lies dich im ibc forum darüber ein.

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Noch einmal: schau Dir das alutech Fanes an! für 2500€ wirst zurzeit nix besseres in der Klasse kriegen! lies dich im ibc forum darüber ein.


ich auch noch einmal... alutech fanes... kannst eine ausstattung um die 3500€ nehmen (mit pinion getriebe), die wahrscheinlich gleich gut aufgebaut ist als das litevill für 5000€

----------


## Biker1983

ja werd i machen; aber könnt ihr mir sagen WARUM das Liteville so super sein soll? Was is an dem Bike anders, oder besser????

----------


## robertg202

Liteville ist von vorne bis hinten durchkonstruiert. Und es ist fast schon sowas wie eine Glaubensfrage mit esoterischen Ansätzen  :Big Grin: 
Der X12 achsstandard z.b. den Trek, Canyon & co einsetzen kommt von Liteville/Syntace (gleiche Firma)
Der Liteville 901 war der erste wirklich Tourentaugliche Freeride/DH Rahmen mit - zu seiner Zeit - sensationellem Gewicht bei absoluter Dauerhaltbarkeit. Ich habe den noch nicht zerstört - und das heisst was. Mit dem bin ich auf >1000hm Touren und im Bikepark gleichermassen unterwegs. In der Zwischenzeit gibt es sicher auch noch einige andere, die das auch gut können.
Die Geometriedaten, die jetzt einige angenommen haben mit um die 65 Lenkwinkel und um die 73 Sitzwinkel kam auch erstmals von Liteville.

Aber für mich ist der vor allem die eierlegende Wollmilchsau (unglaublich steif dazu) und ein absoluter Sorglos Rahmen: bei dem Rad muß ich so gut wie nichts reparieren, da alle Lager mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert sind und die Leitungsverlegung echt perfekt ist. 
Für das zahlt man einen entsprechenden Preis, der meiner Meinung nach gerechtfertigt ist wenn man die Vorteile nutzen kann. Wenn man es nur als Zweitrad nutzt oder nicht soviele grössere Touren damit macht bzw. das Einsatzgebiet genauer definieren kann (nur Touren/nur DH/nur kleinere Runden in der Nähe) dann gibt es bestimmt preislich interessantere Alternativen.

Laut Tests und Erfahrungsberichten soll zurzeit das Alutech Fanes am nächsten an das "Liteville-ideal" herankommen.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ja keine Ahnung. Das Gesamtpaket ist nicht schlecht, aber nirgends überragend.

----------


## noox

Wennst dir wirklich ein sehr leichtes One-4-All-Bike aufbauen willst, dann ist das Liteville sicher eine super Basis. Haltbarkeit soll bezüglich des Gewichts wirklich sehr gut sein! Was ich fein finde, ist z.B. die integrierte Kettenführung (unten auf der Kettenstrebe).

Aber wenn du schon so Richtung 13 kg für ein 180 mm Enduro-/Freeride-Bike gehen willst, dann darfst auch beim Rest nicht sparen. Und dann wird's teuer.

----------


## robertg202

Ja eben: das 901 (oder jetzt 601) ist überall gut bis sehr gut, aber natürlich nirgens das Beste. Außer fürs Vertriden, da ist es absolut top. 
das Wichtigste für mich: ich kann es für alles verwenden...

----------


## Biker1983

Wie isn des Lapierre Zesty 314er und 214er? Und Cannondale Jekyll? Bei dem frag i mi halt ob der "außerirdische" Dämpfer überhaupt was taugt wal wenn i vorn auf zb. 110mm runtertravel und beim Dämpfer auf 90mm geh ob des wos bringt? I was net, do sperr i hintn jo lieber mittels Pro pedal z.b. do hob i mehr Vortrieb als mit 90mm hinten dann kann i gleich den Dämpfer ganz offen lassen wär das selbe, oder?

----------


## Biker1983

Keine Antworten ???? :-(

----------


## Tyrolens

Weil's extrem schwierig ist, da Ratschläge zu geben.

----------


## Biker1983

ja ich weiß, aber trotzdem danke für die zalreichen Tipps usw. :-) I hab mi entschiedn heuer es nochmal sein zu lassen aber i bleib trotzdem den ganzen Sommer am Ball und hoff das i bis Herbst spätestens Winter ein All-Mountain Bike für mich finden werde und dann gehts 2013 wieder richtig los! :-)

----------


## noox

Zum Zesty kannn ich nix sagen. Ein Freun dhat das Spicy. Der hat sich den DHX Air rein getan - soweit ich weiß ist er so gut zufrieden. 

Das Jekyll wird ziemlich gehyped. Soll ein gutes Bike sein. Bin vor kurzem auf einem von einer Freundin gesessen. Hätte sofort einen Lenker getauscht (viel breiter und weniger Backsweep) außerdem die Front niedriger gemacht. 

Ein paar Freunde von mit, die wirklich gut unterwegs sind (eh auch hier im Forum), sind ziemlich begeistert von Specialized Stumpjumper Evo bzw. Specialized Enduro.

Trek Slash ist auch eine Macht sein - laut einem Freund viel abfahrtsorientierter und stabiler als ein Trek Remedy. Aber das Slash ist nicht billig.

Und ein super funktionierender Hinterbau ist das Maestro-System von Giant. Also Giant Reign. 

Aber das habe ich sicher schon wo geschrieben. Aja, und Cube Fritzz kann ich nicht empfehlen, außer du willst einen 160 mm Hinterbau, der hauptsächlich für's Bergauffahren optimiert ist  :Wink:

----------


## schaumi

> Aja, und Cube Fritzz kann ich nicht empfehlen, außer du willst einen 160 mm Hinterbau, der hauptsächlich für's Bergauffahren optimiert ist

 Gilt die Aussage auch für das 2012-Modell? Ich hatte im I-Net gelesen (Halbwissen), dass der Dämpfer in 2012 angepasst/verändert worden ist. GrußRonny

----------


## noox

Ich hätte mir einen neuen Dämpfer von Fox anpassen lassen. Ist zwar besser geworden, aber bei weitem nicht so, wie man es von modernen, gut funktionierenden Enduros gewohnt ist. Bergauftreten geht super. Aber es hat halt überhaupt kein feines Ansprechen, sondern geht eher hart weg und fährt dann komplett durch den Federweg.

Aber kann natürlich trotzdem sein, dass die 2012er da deutlich besser sind.

----------


## FloImSchnee

> Laut Tests und Erfahrungsberichten soll zurzeit das Alutech Fanes am nächsten an das "Liteville-ideal" herankommen.


Die Canyon Torques (ab Baujahr 2010. Nicht zu verwechseln mit Torque FRX) kommen dem Liteville 601 und auch 901 meines Erachtens sehr nahe und kosten ziemlich genau die Hälfte.

----------

